# New Barred Rock.... Sex??



## BamaChicks (Mar 24, 2014)

I just got 2 4 wk old barred rocks today. I was wondering if it is too soon to tell what sex they are. 
Thanks in advance.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

They both look like pullets to me.


----------



## BamaChicks (Mar 24, 2014)

I was hoping they were!! Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Your welcome. Here is a link that might help. http://montanadolphin.wordpress.com/tag/sexing-barred-rocks/


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Look like my little girls did at that age.  They sure don't stay babies for long.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree, white spot on head, pullet. 


Jim


----------



## BamaChicks (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone! My 10 year old twins have fallen in love with "Zebra" and not sure of the name of the other either "Star" or "Bama."


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

